# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > New Matter's MOD-t Forum >  MOD-t available for pre-order now on Indiegogo, starting at $149!

## NewMatter

Today is an exciting day, we just launched the Indiegogo campaign for pre-orders of the MOD-t! A limited quantity are available at $149, so hurry to get yours at this great discounted price!

http://igg.me/at/newmatter

We appreciate the support of this amazing community of 3D printing enthusiasts, and look forward to making the MOD-t a success together.

Best regards,

The New Matter Team

----------


## Larry

Just backed it thanks!!

----------


## jonbyrne

I set my pre launch buy price @ £150 including shipping, which I have done on a number of the recent 3D Printers and they have all be over this mark, £142 shipped to the UK made it an easy choice.

Will it be compatible with other software with regards to the STL printing?

The other big sell for me was the dual mode Store/Self Design. I probably will be doing mostly self design but my wife and probably my son to start of with will love the store.

----------


## Feign

I've also backed it, $149 is a good enough price to be an impulse buy for me.

Also the delivery time is realistic, the store infrastructure added the last puzzle piece to the pricing, and the fact that you've got an established company already lined up as a manufacturing partner all brought me around on this one.

Congrats on getting past 10% in the first few minutes.  Let's see if you can keep up the momentum. :Wink:

----------


## Eddie

Count me in.  I just backed 2 of these  :Smile:   First time I've ever backed a 3D Printer on crowdfunding sites.
Eddie

----------

